# Lipton sweet tea iced teaHi-, It seems the above product (Lipton sweet iced tea) is helping me little bit in calming down my stomoch( I am IBS-d). Did



## ibshelpibshelp (Jul 1, 2010)

Hi-,It seems the above product (Lipton sweet iced tea) is helping me little bit in calming down my stomoch( I am IBS-d).Did any body use the above product? Please let us know,..It has 70 mg of flavonoid antioxidant per serving(as per label). I think this is helping me at present,..Please share any info,.. I just want to know if the above product helped you what else helped you,. .like any fish oils etc,...Thanks


----------



## JackReynolds (Mar 31, 2010)

ibshelpibshelp said:


> Hi-,It seems the above product (Lipton sweet iced tea) is helping me little bit in calming down my stomoch( I am IBS-d).Did any body use the above product? Please let us know,..It has 70 mg of flavonoid antioxidant per serving(as per label). I think this is helping me at present,..Please share any info,.. I just want to know if the above product helped you what else helped you,. .like any fish oils etc,...Thanks


You might be interested to know that regular black tea consumption seems to help a person control their cortisol levels better. The study was done on black tea, and I've been wondering for the past few weeks if Lipton iced tea even counts since it seems so little like tannin-y black teas I'm used to, but this cortisol-lowering effect might be helping you.Black Tea Really Does Help Alleviate Stress:


> If you drink black tea you will de-stress faster because your levels of cortisol, a stress hormone, will go down more quickly, say researchers from the University College London. This study applies only to black tea. You can read about this study in the journal Psychopharmacology.The researchers observed 75 volunteers. They were all male, non-smoking, regular tea drinkers. For a period of six weeks one group was given 4 cups of black tea per day while the other was given a placebo that tasted, looked and smelt the same. Both groups had to refrain from drinking other teas, coffees and herbal and/or caffeinated beverages during this period. All the volunteers were exposed to stressful tasks while the researchers monitored their cortisol levels, blood pressure, blood platelet levels, and how they subjectively rated their levels of stress. The scientists found both groups experienced similar increases in heart rate and blood pressure during the stress-inducing situations. Levels of cortisol 50 minutes after each stressful task dropped 47% among the black tea drinkers and just 27% among the placebo drinkers. The black tea drinkers also had lower levels of blood platelet activation. The black tea drinkers also expressed themselves in a more relaxed way 50 minutes after a stressful task, when compared to the placebo drinkers.


----------



## knothappy (Jul 31, 1999)

Are you talking about Lipton iced tea sugar sweetened with lemon in a can that you mix..or in a bottle? i have ibs d and when i drink it it does seem to setle my stomach but i donot know if this is the tea you are refering to.


----------



## Chadster1979 (Apr 25, 2010)

Have you tried making your own, like we do down here in the South? Ice cold sweet tea does seem to settle my stomach, but I've also drank it all my life. I stay away from that instant stuff.


----------



## legbuh (Jan 9, 2005)

I've been drinking plain iced tea now for about a month. I just was getting sick of water. I don't like brown koolaid so I drink the plain stuff. I get one jar of caffine free, one jar with caffine, then I do 50/50 when mixing it up. I add a squirt of real lemon juice and drink away.I wonder if it's been helping as part of my habba syndrome trial... (see habba thread). It sure is good though! I love me some iced tea (plain though, can't stand the sweet stuff)!


----------



## susie419 (Jul 14, 2009)

JackReynolds said:


> You might be interested to know that regular black tea consumption seems to help a person control their cortisol levels better. The study was done on black tea, and I've been wondering for the past few weeks if Lipton iced tea even counts since it seems so little like tannin-y black teas I'm used to, but this cortisol-lowering effect might be helping you.Black Tea Really Does Help Alleviate Stress:


But doesn't black tea have caffeine? That seems like it would make me more nervous and irritate my stomach. What about decaffeinated black tea...would it do the same as what's in this study?


----------

